# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам в Москве импортные книги по авиации

## DimaK

Продам  в Москве импортные книги по авиации:

издательства Airtime Publishing   Airtime Publishing :
1.Encyclopedia of Air Warfare Vol. 1 ( 1914– 1945 ) – 500 руб.
2. Encyclopedia of Air Warfare Vol. 2 ( 1945 – 1995 ) – 300 руб.
2. British Warplanes of World War Two – 500 руб
5. Gulf Air War Debrief – 300 руб.
2. Warplanes of Luftwaffe -400 руб.
3. World Air Power Vol. 3 ( Tornado ) – 300 руб.
4. World Air Power Vol. 22 (Hawk) – 300 руб.
3. World Air Power Vol. 43 ( P-3 Orion ) – 300 руб.
3. World Air Power Vol. 31 ( B-2 ) – 300 руб.
3. World Air Power Vol. 38 ( F-22 Raptor  ) – 300 руб.
7. World Air Power Vol. 24 ( B - 1  ) – 300 руб.
8. . World Air Power Vol. 19 ( F-117 ) – 150 руб. (  в плохом состоянии )
4. International Air Power Review Vol.16, 20 ,25 – 500 руб.

7. Military Aircraft: 1914 to the Present Day  ( 450 стр. )– 400 руб.
Military Aircraft - 1914 to The Present Day by Robert Jackson: Chartwell, Edison 9780785818953 Hardcover with DJ - History Bound LLC
6.Freedom of the Skies: An Illustrated History of Fifty Years of NATO Airpower (большой формат ) – 300 руб.
9.Fighters of the Luftwaffe – 200 руб.
Fighters of the Luftwaffe by Dressel, Joachim/Griehl, Manfred/Shields, M.J. (trans): Arms and Armour reprint, London 9781854091390 - Barbarossa Books Ltd. (IOBA)
11.The RAF in Camera: 1946-95 v. 3 Hardcover (192 pages) – 150 руб.
12.Combat Helicopters – 250 руб.
Combat Helicopters - AwesomeBooks
 3. B-24 in action– 100 руб. 

Издательство Airlife:
1.Century Fighters
2. Nordic Airpower
3.Fleet Air Arm
Цена – 200 руб. за книгу
MiG Dynasty – 300 руб.
MiG Dynasty by David Oliver: Airlife Hardcover - flybuy416

15.COMBAT CARRIERS– 450 руб.
COMBAT CARRIERS by HOLMES , TONY:: Airlife First VG/VG slight edgewear 143pp colour photos throughout 12 x 8 5 1045g 9781853108570 - Stortbooks Ltd

Издательство Delta :
2 . British Military Aircraft 1945-1995
3 . British Fighting  Aircraft of WW 2
5. Military Aircraft 1997-1
 Цена – 200 руб. за книгу
/
18.American Combat Aircraft of WW 2.h h – 200 руб. .com/

  19.Fighters of World War II - 300 руб.
Fighters of World War II: David Donald: 9781567996845: Amazon.com: Books
20.Bombers of World War II - 300 руб.
Bombers of World War II: David Donald: 9781567996838: Amazon.com: Books
21.Meatballs and Dead Birds: A Photo Gallery of Destroyed Japanese Aircraft in World War II
Meatballs and Dead Birds: A Photo Gallery of Destroyed Japanese Aircraft in World War II by Gallagher, James P.: Stackpole Books 9780811731614 Long Trade PB, First Edition; First Printing - Enterprise Books
Цена – 400 руб. за книгу
22.American Warplanes of World War II – 400 руб
American Warplanes of World War II: Combat Aircraft of the United State Army Air Force, US Navy, US Marine Corps 1941-1945. Edited By David Donald by Donald david.: Grange Books 9781840133929 HardCover-Jacket - AbeBooks.com
23.Warplanes & Fighters of World War II (большой формат ) – 400 руб. 
Warplanes & Fighters of World War II: 9780753705377 - Summit Read
24.Cockpit An Illustrated History of World War II Aircraft Interiors – 400 руб.
25.The Royal Air Force of World War Two in Colour – 300 руб.
The Royal Airforce of World War Two in Colour - AwesomeBooks
26.Luftwaffe Album Bomber and Fighter Aircraft of the German Air Force 1933 1945
9781854094094: The Luftwaffe Album: Fights and Bombers of the German Air Force 1933-1945 - AbeBooks - Dressel, Joachim;Greihl, Manfred: 1854094092 - 500 руб.
27.Classic World War II Aircraft Cutaways - 300 руб.
28. Airwings Enterprise (фотоальбом большой формат ) - 300 руб.
29. Aircraft of the Aces. Legends of World War 2. Featuring the acclaimed artwork of Iain Wyllie- 400 руб.
Aircraft of the Aces. Legends of World War 2. Featuring the acclaimed artwork of Iain Wyllie. - AwesomeBooks
30. US Navy Fighters, 1960-90 (Aero Colour) 250 руб.
31. Soviet X-Planes - 400 руб.
Soviet X-Planes by Gordon, Yefim: Midland Publishing Ltd. 9781857800999 2nd Printing - Better World Books
32. Bombers over Japan – 200 руб.
33. Douglas A-4 Skyhawk - 400 руб.
9780850455298: Douglas A-4 Skyhawk - AbeBooks - Kilduff, Peter: 0850455294
34. The Fleet Air Arm in Focus: Pt. 2 - 200 руб.
The Fleet Air Arm in Focus: Pt. 2 - AwesomeBooks
35. First and Foremost - an Illustrated History of Carrier Air Wing One - 800 руб.
First and Foremost - an Illustrated History of Carrier Air Wing One - Part One - 1934 - 1957 - Nava 2: Douglas & Romano, Angelo Olson: 9788889392010: Amazon.com: Books
36. Encyclopaedia of the Fleet Air Arm since 1945 - 250 руб.
Encyclopaedia of the Fleet Air Arm Since 1945: Paul Beaver: 9780850597608: Amazon.com: Books
37. Classic Fighters - 300 руб.
Classic Fighters by Ray Bonds: Chartwell Books, Inc. 9780785827856 Hardcover, Reprint - ExtremelyReliable



Скидка от суммы выше 1500 руб.
Мой адрес: mts-k@bk.ru

----------


## off-topic-off

Без фото обложек продать будет затруднительно.

----------


## Казанец

*off-topic-off*, может не надо так настырно некропостить всё подряд? Культурный интеллигентный сайт всё-таки.

----------


## off-topic-off

> *off-topic-off*, может не надо так настырно некропостить всё подряд? Культурный интеллигентный сайт всё-таки.


ну если я не был очень давно на сайте ? все мои посты по делу

----------


## Казанец

Нет, не по делу. ТС не был на сайте уже несколько лет, а для персонального общения/запросов/уточнений есть ЛС. Это обычная культура общения на форуме.

----------

